#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Futuro das redes de fibra no Brasil

## andersonfire



----------


## avatar52

Isso não poder ser verdade, "Livre comércio JÁ!"? Tem que ser doido mesmo o cada que fala isso hahahaha

----------


## wala

já ta nesse ponto? ou e brincadeira isso ai?

----------


## daniellannes

pra que caixa de emenda quando se tem um pote da kibon que custa 20 reais, muito mais seguro também. hahaha

----------


## andersonfire

> já ta nesse ponto? ou e brincadeira isso ai?


Um conhecido do interior de SP que tem provedor me mandou essa foto 
Segundo ele a foto é real

----------


## TsouzaR

Procurei, mas não encontrei o argumento contra livre comércio.
Seria melhor ter só Velox aí, né?

----------


## wala

> Procurei, mas não encontrei o argumento contra livre comércio.
> Seria melhor ter só Velox aí, né?


Não é isso,e sim a gambiarra que doe só de olhar.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Não é isso,e sim a gambiarra que doe só de olhar.


Sim, isso está terrível, mas não vi a relação com livre comércio, que estão criticando aí.

----------


## Nks

pior que tudo isso, eh o suposto "provedor" que tem fibra, mais seu link principal eh ADSL varios ADSL com mikrotik PCC!!! verdadeiro tiro no peh!!! pois eh isso acontece!!!
ai o cliente instala a tao esperada fibra e eh uma merda!!! ai comeca a queimar a fibra!!
futuro da fibra no brasil eh queimacao!!!

sendo que a fibra eh uma tecnologia que bem projetada e com uma rede bem organizada faz qualquer cliente pirar o cabecao! quando faz um teste e chega 900Mb na casa dele!
logico soh pra testar infraestrutura, depois deixa na banda contratada pois se nao o link escorre no ralo que nem agua!!

em relacao a fiscalizacao do poste, o proprio provedor que tem autorizacao da concessionaria pode ser o fiscal! eh somente entrar em contato com a concessionaria indicar o poste com equipamentos gatunos que eles vao la e corta tudo! entao fique atento!!

----------


## avatar52

Se o rádio já foi queimado, o UTP já foi queimado e a fibra será queimada, o que resta? Que mundo de merda hein?

----------


## DjeiBoy

Essa foto é real, é que na minha cidade que está essa merda, aqui é terra de nimguem (zona leste de SP), a concessionária não tá nem aí e abre brecha pra chegar nesse nível de ousadia, mas eu acho que os dias desse povo ousado estão contados porque passou um carro aqui próximo ao meu DG com câmeras no teto tipo aquele carro do Google maps, mas o carro estava com o logo da concessionária e a câmera está apontada para mais ou menos a direção dos poste sendo mais direto na altura do espaço para Telecom, 
então vai dar merda, se eles derrubar os irregular metade da cidade para.

----------


## andersonfire

> Essa foto é real, é que na minha cidade que está essa merda, aqui é terra de nimguem (zona leste de SP), a concessionária não tá nem aí e abre brecha pra chegar nesse nível de ousadia, mas eu acho que os dias desse povo ousado estão contados porque passou um carro aqui próximo ao meu DG com câmeras no teto tipo aquele carro do Google maps, mas o carro estava com o logo da concessionária e a câmera está apontada para mais ou menos a direção dos poste sendo mais direto na altura do espaço para Telecom, 
> então vai dar merda, se eles derrubar os irregular metade da cidade para.


Pessoal acho que o sol nasceu para todos por isso não não condeno quem começa com ADSL e sem SCM mais que tenha intenção de legalizar a crescer com sabedoria e qualidade
Mais discordo daqueles que assinam 50mb de ADSL e saem por aí colocando Omni nos telhados
Com isso os provedores via rádio levaram a pior 
Agora lhes pergunto qual a perspectiva de crescimento dum cidadão que faz esse tipo de "INSTALAÇÃO"?
O pior de tudo é que alguns saem por divulgando que levam a fibra até a casa do cliente
Sinceramente decepcionado

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Isso dá para ser válido em cidades médias até; imagina uma cidade como São Paulo, que já tem umas 10 opéradoras de celular, "N" operadoras de TV a cabo e cada uma ficar usando um cabo específico. Logo os postes não suportarão o peso.
Acho que atualmente o Link da malha do páis é feito pela Claro, Telefônica, Tim e Oi em quase sua totalidade, e de uma determinada cidade são vendidas a várias operadoras ou dentre elas mesmos. O mesmo acontece com cabos submarinos que chegam em Recife e brevemente em Santos que são vendidos basicamente para essas 4 empresas ou mais.

----------


## brunocemeru

Amigo eu já estou fazendo minha parte parte para queimar a fibra aqui.
Autos ptp com cabo drop, rede ftth com drop,organização e splitagem a moda.
Brincadeira.
Tem sim minhas gambis mas evito ao máximo pois o custo é alto. 
Mas é como vc disse.
O problema está na forma que o pessoal trabalha.

----------


## 1929

Na minha opinião a culpa principal é da concessionária que não fiscaliza.

Aqui pelo RS a OI é campeã de gambiarras...
Daí o sujeito que pensa em começar certo vê estes exemplos e mesmo tendo feito projeto, aprovado pela concessionária vai ser tentado a fazer suas gambiarras...
Tenho visto por exemplo fixação em postes com cabos autosustentáveis no mesmo ponto onde já está uma maçaroca da OI. Leito de reserva de cabo nem pensar. É só umas enrodilhadas como se fosse laço e amarrado nos postes. 
Pode funcionar mas na hora de uma manutenção são horas envolvidos para entender até suas próprias maçarocas. Tenho visto isso em várias cidades do RS.

Agora eu pergunto: Se a concessionária vai fiscalizar, a primeira a ser cortada teria que ser a OI. Mas duvido que a OI venha algum dia a ser penalizada por qualquer situação destas. São 10 estados sendo atendidos. Acaba sendo um serviço de "utilidade pública" e nem concessionária nem Ministério Pùblico vai querer comprar uma briga destas com a sociedade. Já imaginaram uma OI fora do ar? O país enlouquece.... é preferível continuar ruim do que sem ela, este deve ser o pensamento geral.
Sem falar que empresa no Brasil consegue continuar trabalhando com um passivo de 65 Bi e nada acontece? Vocês tem ideia do que é isso? Só 3 vezes menos do que o propalado déficit previdenciário. Se as autoridades arrepiam com o déficit previdenciário, o que dizer então de um déficit de 65 bi nas mãos de empresa privada..... Recuperação financeira... pura balela...Sempre se comentou sobre quem estava por detrás da OI. A mesma turma de sempre...

A Oi não teria a menor condição de continuar operando... mas fica ainda no mercado só por causa dos benefícios sociais das comunicações que não podem ser suspensas... e por isso continua fazendo gambiarras e dando exemplo aos provedores..

----------


## viatel

*Pai, ajudai-me a nunca julgar o próximo antes de ter andado sete léguas nas suas sandálias. ..*

A cena é triste mesmo, mas quem sabe se esta internet não foi instalada sob a mira de um fuzil hein ? ou será que ele colocou estes potes porque quiz mesmo? ou foi pra matar a fome?
ou também 
Tem gente querendo a internet apenas para estudar e só tem os 35 reais pra pagar este cara que fez esta gambiarra maluca da foto.

Prefiro que este gatonet leve o dinheiro pra comunidade dele e alimentar seus filhos, do que o dinheiro ir para o bolso do bilionario mexicano Carlos Slin, enfim são opiniões estranhas mas são humanas.

Vamos orar pra Deus abençoar a vida dele pra que ele consiga juntar dinheiro pra comprar uma OLT pra 5 mil assinantes, assim ele vai ter dinheiro pra primeiro sustentar sua família e depois investir num equipamento mais profissional.

----------


## gabrielest

> *Pai, ajudai-me a nunca julgar o próximo antes de ter andado sete léguas nas suas sandálias. ..*
> 
> A cena é triste mesmo, mas quem sabe se esta internet não foi instalada sob a mira de um fuzil hein ? ou será que ele colocou estes potes porque quiz mesmo? ou foi pra matar a fome?
> ou também 
> Tem gente querendo a internet apenas para estudar e só tem os 35 reais pra pagar este cara que fez esta gambiarra maluca da foto.
> 
> Prefiro que este gatonet leve o dinheiro pra comunidade dele e alimentar seus filhos, do que o dinheiro ir para o bolso do bilionario mexicano Carlos Slin, enfim são opiniões estranhas mas são humanas.
> 
> Vamos orar pra Deus abençoar a vida dele pra que ele consiga juntar dinheiro pra comprar uma OLT pra 5 mil assinantes, assim ele vai ter dinheiro pra primeiro sustentar sua família e depois investir num equipamento mais profissional.


[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] 
Parabéns amigo...Se todos se lembrassem como foi o começo antes de julgar os outros
...mas pera aí. .Eu falei julgar???.... Quem tem o direito de fazer isso??...

----------


## cometa

Até pregação tá tendo no fórum...

----------


## Rafa100

> Essa foto é real, é que na minha cidade que está essa merda, aqui é terra de nimguem (zona leste de SP), a concessionária não tá nem aí e abre brecha pra chegar nesse nível de ousadia, mas eu acho que os dias desse povo ousado estão contados porque passou um carro aqui próximo ao meu DG com câmeras no teto tipo aquele carro do Google maps, mas o carro estava com o logo da concessionária e a câmera está apontada para mais ou menos a direção dos poste sendo mais direto na altura do espaço para Telecom, 
> então vai dar merda, se eles derrubar os irregular metade da cidade para.


Bom dia! 
Esse carro com câmeras apontadas para os postes trata-se de inspeção termografica todas as distribuidoras usam isso para encontrar defeitos na rede.

----------


## DjeiBoy

> Bom dia! 
> Esse carro com câmeras apontadas para os postes trata-se de inspeção termografica todas as distribuidoras usam isso para encontrar defeitos na rede.


Vixxi então a salada vai continuar

----------


## Rafa100

Kkkkk

----------


## Bruno

> Anexo 67517


a vai toma no c.....
por isto que o brasil é esta merda
cada tinha tenho uma surpresa com o que eu vejo

----------


## Bruno

> *Pai, ajudai-me a nunca julgar o próximo antes de ter andado sete léguas nas suas sandálias. ..*
> 
> A cena é triste mesmo, mas quem sabe se esta internet não foi instalada sob a mira de um fuzil hein ? ou será que ele colocou estes potes porque quiz mesmo? ou foi pra matar a fome?
> ou também 
> Tem gente querendo a internet apenas para estudar e só tem os 35 reais pra pagar este cara que fez esta gambiarra maluca da foto.
> 
> Prefiro que este gatonet leve o dinheiro pra comunidade dele e alimentar seus filhos, do que o dinheiro ir para o bolso do bilionario mexicano Carlos Slin, enfim são opiniões estranhas mas são humanas.
> 
> Vamos orar pra Deus abençoar a vida dele pra que ele consiga juntar dinheiro pra comprar uma OLT pra 5 mil assinantes, assim ele vai ter dinheiro pra primeiro sustentar sua família e depois investir num equipamento mais profissional.




pronto vi algo mais esquisito que a foto to falando cada dia vejo um coisa diferente


Veja bem quando Jesus falou que da mesma forma que tu julgar sera julgado ele se refere ao julgamento pessoal e não profissional 

Então todos podem criticar sem problema não esta pecando não o serviço do cara é uma gambiarra 

tu tem que fazer aquilo que vc é capaz, qualificado 
não podemos justificar os meios pelos fins, pois se assim fizer aquele que assalta, sequestra mata ta justificado pq fiz pela precisão correto ???

O cara poderia trabalhar com outra coisa qualquer que seja, 
a situação financeira não justifica a gambiarra e falta de profissionalismo 

A sorte Deus lançou a todos os bons Deus a todos, da uma lida em Mt 25:15
ai cada um escolhe usar ele ou deixar de lado. O mexicano escolheu usar 

em romanos 13:1 
Obedeçam às autoridades, todos vocês. Pois nenhuma autoridade existe sem a permissão de Deus, e as que existem foram colocadas nos seus lugares por ele. 2Assim quem se revolta contra as autoridades está se revoltando contra o que Deus ordenou, e os que agem desse modo serão condenados. 

então não podemos concordar com o descumprimento da Lei é ordem de Deus 
então não concordo com gatonet respeito a escolha dele 

sempre lembre que Deus não compactua com coisas erradas

----------


## Bruno

> [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] 
> Parabéns amigo...Se todos se lembrassem como foi o começo antes de julgar os outros
> ...mas pera aí. .Eu falei julgar???.... Quem tem o direito de fazer isso??...



eu não julgo pessoas e sim o profissionalismo, conhecimento etc 
vida pessoal do cara eu não julgo não 

como falei da mesma forma que vc julgar sera julgado 
se vc não tem telhado de vidro blz kkk
eu nunca fiz uma gambiarra desta então posso falar sem medo

----------


## Bruno

e @*viatel* eu so expressei o que eu penso a respeito do que vc pensa nada de mais

----------


## viatel

Eu já fiz, minha primeira caixa hermética foi uma garrafa de Qboa de 2 litros e o roteador ficava dentro, era um 2.4 2611 engenius, a torre era uma vigota com um ferro amarrado na ponta, hj já consigo montar algo mais profissional e evito fazer gambiarras, mas foi aquele momento. Realmente não tinha pensado que o pote de sorvete ficaria melhor, mas isso porque a coisa era feia e não tinha dinheiro pra comprar sorvete nem pensar.

Tem uma galera grande que passou por isso e hj estão bem de vida, o dono do maior provedor da região aqui começou instalando internet de bicicleta e antena de grade aquario de 25dbi nas costas e hoje já comprou até fazenda, mas é um cara muito humilde e continua sendo, o dinheiro não mudou ele, mas mudou a forma e os equipamentos que ele usa hj.

Eu carreguei escada feita de caibro pesada e feita por mim mesmo, pesada e levando sozinho, era 2 viagens de pé até iniciar a instalação, uma era só pra levar a escada e outra pra levar a antena e meu material.

Hoje agradeço a Deus por ter me dado a chance de passar por esta experiencia, que me tornou mais humano e agradecido pelas bençãos que ele me ajuda a conquistar. Acredito que se eu bem no começo tivesse conseguido um empréstimo de valor alto no banco e não precisasse passar por esta luta eu seria uma pessoa arrogante e seria o primeiro a julgar um trabalho desses.
@*Bruno* eu concordo com vc quando diz :


> tu tem que fazer aquilo que vc é capaz, qualificado 
> não podemos justificar os meios pelos fins, pois se assim fizer aquele que assalta, sequestra mata ta justificado pq fiz pela precisão correto ???
> 
> O cara poderia trabalhar com outra coisa qualquer que seja, 
> a situação financeira não justifica a gambiarra e falta de profissionalismo


Mas como ele pode fazer o correto sem dinheiro? as vezes ele sabe trabalhar mas falta o dinheiro pra comprar o material correto. Qual seria outra coisa pra ele trabalhar ?

----------


## Globalnetrj

Rapaziada nota mil beleza! Tudo bem o cara começar de baixo mas vamos ter um pouco de decência! Em minha cidade pago R$ 7,00 por poste e aparece uns lamboes com switch em pote de sorvete e saco de arroz vendendo ADSL falando que é fibra jogando toda nossa luta pelo ralo com CREA, técnico, nota modelo 21, contador, e etc e pra piorar vem esse governo nos extorquindo! "O cara montou sob a mira de uma arma." Pow e ainda assim tem concorrência aí? Não é nada legal esta rota que o Brasil está seguindo! Tem muitas outras coisas para se fazer para conseguir o pão, pois com certeza um cara com uma CPU 486 + link ADSL + 01 caixa de utp+ 01 Alicate de crimpar + 50 Rj45 + 10 switch com estes recursos ele consegue ficar um bom tempo comendo pão! Rapaziada que país é esse????

----------


## Globalnetrj

Com o dinheiro que ele comprou esses equipamentos não é o põe que ele quer ! Ainda tem a escada que esqueci de mencionar!

----------


## Bruno

> Eu já fiz, minha primeira caixa hermética foi uma garrafa de Qboa de 2 litros e o roteador ficava dentro, era um 2.4 2611 engenius, a torre era uma vigota com um ferro amarrado na ponta, hj já consigo montar algo mais profissional e evito fazer gambiarras, mas foi aquele momento. Realmente não tinha pensado que o pote de sorvete ficaria melhor, mas isso porque a coisa era feia e não tinha dinheiro pra comprar sorvete nem pensar.
> 
> Tem uma galera grande que passou por isso e hj estão bem de vida, o dono do maior provedor da região aqui começou instalando internet de bicicleta e antena de grade aquario de 25dbi nas costas e hoje já comprou até fazenda, mas é um cara muito humilde e continua sendo, o dinheiro não mudou ele, mas mudou a forma e os equipamentos que ele usa hj.
> 
> Eu carreguei escada feita de caibro pesada e feita por mim mesmo, pesada e levando sozinho, era 2 viagens de pé até iniciar a instalação, uma era só pra levar a escada e outra pra levar a antena e meu material.
> 
> Hoje agradeço a Deus por ter me dado a chance de passar por esta experiencia, que me tornou mais humano e agradecido pelas bençãos que ele me ajuda a conquistar. Acredito que se eu bem no começo tivesse conseguido um empréstimo de valor alto no banco e não precisasse passar por esta luta eu seria uma pessoa arrogante e seria o primeiro a julgar um trabalho desses.
> @*Bruno* eu concordo com vc quando diz :
> 
> Mas como ele pode fazer o correto sem dinheiro? as vezes ele sabe trabalhar mas falta o dinheiro pra comprar o material correto. Qual seria outra coisa pra ele trabalhar ?



A minha opinião é se não tem dinheiro pra fazer não faça, se ele tem conhecimento na área trabalhe de empregado mais um pouco e faça o certo.
Eu não concordo de ninguém faça algo irregular, pois prejudica o cara que se mata pra fazer tudo certo 

começar de baixo blz mais não errado

----------


## avatar52

> A minha opinião é se não tem dinheiro pra fazer não faça, se ele tem conhecimento na área trabalhe de empregado mais um pouco e faça o certo.
> Eu não concordo de ninguém faça algo irregular, pois prejudica o cara que se mata pra fazer tudo certo 
> 
> começar de baixo blz mais não errado


Eu me surpreendo com as coisas que esse @*viatel* fala! =\

----------


## Nks

acontece eh que muita gente confunde REDONA CASEIRA OUTDOOR com provedor!
pra chama isso ai de provedor, tem muuuuuuuuuuito chao ainda pela frente!

boa sorte! bons estudos!!

----------


## avatar52

Difícil é o pessoal aceitar essa realidade, olha o @*viatel* por exemplo, só fala merda.

----------


## wala

isso deve ser uma rede mesmo pois se eu não me engano aquele cabo que sai de um dos potes e aquele cordão amarelo para uso interno. isso nunca deve ser usado externamente e mais fragil que fibra drop flat.

----------


## viatel

Bom não está, penso no perigo e de pessoas até morrerem se der um curto nesses cabos, o @*avatar52* provavelmente não mora no Brasil, vc não tavez nunca foi em campo visitar as instalações da OI e da Net , tem cada leão lá dentro, caixas de emenda da oi são os maiores gatos que eu já vi, e a net lança cabo até na [email protected]#$ que par###.. o que importa é a mensalidade do cliente.

Concordo que as companhias eletricas podem melhorar, e devem até para evitar perigos com alta tensão e curtos.

Enquanto isso paciência ...

----------


## avatar52

Moro no Brasil, mas trabalho em condições melhores e não brinco de provedor. 

Mas, enquanto isso paciência. Hehehe

----------


## victor neves

O futuro é W I R E L E S S!

----------


## TsouzaR

> O futuro é W I R E L E S S!


Então o futuro é apenas para empresas grandes, porque wireless decente é só com equipamento caríssimo, bem além desses radinhos de brinquedo que provedor usa.

----------


## Maclaud

> Então o futuro é apenas para empresas grandes, porque wireless decente é só com equipamento caríssimo, bem além desses radinhos de brinquedo que provedor usa.


Discordo de você, respeitando sua opinião, só acrescento que se vc montar uma rede bem segmentada preocupado com a qualidade do sinal em todos os seus POPs vc terá um caminho muito bom pela frente, ate conseguir LTE ou Frenquencias licenciadas para trabalhar, aqui sou um exemplo de que dar para tirar "LEITE DE PEDRA" com UBIQUITI, ja estou chegando a um trafego de 1Gbps com 90% radio e inteligado por fibra... se segmentar bem vai longe.

O futuro em minha humilde opinião é fibra nos enlaces, e rádios nos POPs, para os que nao querem se misturar com essa bagunça em postes de concessionarias de energia.

----------


## viatel

> O futuro é W I R E L E S S!


Acredito também. 

As redes wireless evoluem paralelas com as cabeadas, hoje Gpon oferece 2.5 Giga de down no cabo de fibra, e a 
mimosa oferece 1.0 Giga wireless, claro que é promessa (apenas em laboratório) mas só em prometer eles já devem estar conseguindo 400M em campo.

Lembra que começamos com 11 Mega apenas (isso no começo também era promessa de laboratório) e hoje já estão prometendo 1Gigão.

Tem a briga dos canais e poluição, mas isso é outra historia que a própria evolução da tecnologia vai conseguir superar.

No momento não é hora pra defender nem marca e nem tecnologia porque a qualquer momento tudo pode mudar assim eu penso.

----------


## Maclaud

A dinâmica do mercado de é mobilidade, e as pessoas tem mostrado isso com seus Smartphone, quase ninguém mais quer ficar preso ao cabo, exceto as empresas com suas infraestrutura em CAT5, CAT6 ou ate mesmo fibra optica, é pra isso que será o foco desse mercado nos proximos anos, mas fora desse cenário o que estamos vendo é MOBILIDADE ao extremos.

----------


## wala

Provavelmento o futuro e das grandes em mobilidade, o 5G passara bandas bem altas num simples celular. E futuramente 5G+ OU 6G

----------


## SolracidE

> Então o futuro é apenas para empresas grandes, porque wireless decente é só com equipamento caríssimo, bem além desses radinhos de brinquedo que provedor usa.


Estou acompanhando e gostando do assunto. Vejo os dois lados da moeda, pois se o cara tem R$ 20.000,00 e pode se aventurar a ter seu próprio negócio, não vejo razão para continuar trabalhando para os outros. Com relação ao futuro em Wireless, com este governo que nós temos, não custa nada sair uma nova lei proibindo cabeamento.

----------


## avatar52

Eu até entendo esse ponto de vista, o que não entendo é o cara querer fazer tudo que um provedor de verdade faz com misérias, tentando economizar em tudo. Isso pra mim é fracasso na certa.

----------


## Maclaud

> Eu até entendo esse ponto de vista, o que não entendo é o cara querer fazer tudo que um provedor de verdade faz com misérias, tentando economizar em tudo. Isso pra mim é fracasso na certa.


Quem Estiver pensando dessa forma vai sumir do mercado, sucumbir, ou ser engolido por uma grande operadora ou ate mesmo pelo seu concorrente

----------


## Maclaud

> Eu até entendo esse ponto de vista, o que não entendo é o cara querer fazer tudo que um provedor de verdade faz com misérias, tentando economizar em tudo. Isso pra mim é fracasso na certa.


Vejo provedor com 3, 4, e 5 anos e até mais nesse mercado, sem ao menos ter um ASN e muito menos SCM, e usando fibra optica nas ruas, entupindo os postes de cabos, fazendo lançamentos fora do padrão alegando que as operadoras tambem o fazem etc, esses serao os primeiros a sofrerem as consequencias da mobilidade urbana.

----------


## SolracidE

> Eu até entendo esse ponto de vista, o que não entendo é o cara querer fazer tudo que um provedor de verdade faz com misérias, tentando economizar em tudo. Isso pra mim é fracasso na certa.


Você está correto, se o cara pode tentar ter um provedor, o ideal é que faça, mas como você e o Bruno falaram, a pessoa tem que ser profissional, não pode sair por aí fazendo gambiarra pra tudo que é lado. A rede fica um lixo, não consegue crescer e coloca a vida das pessoas em risco.

----------

